# Como funciona un Zener programable



## zorattigm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola a todos ::

Quisiera hacer una consulta sobre el funcionamiento y configuracion de los zener programable como por ejemplo el TL431

Saludos

Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola.
Baja la hoja de datos (datasheet)
Mira esto, tal vez te dé una idea.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## niguel (Ago 27, 2015)

como se detemnina el valor de R1 Y R2???  no encuentro como calcularlas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2015)

Si no sabés despejar y dar vuelta la ecuación , poné un preset de 10 K , regulalo a tu gusto y reemplazá por resistencias fijas de igual valor.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 27, 2015)

No tan rápido, quien tiene años de experiencia puede que resulte sencillo y en este caso no pasa por dar vuelta la formula, ya que si lo hacemos tenemos dos incongnitas.
El tema es como encarar la situación
Hay una resistencia limitadora que no esta marcada y debe calcularse en base a la Iz del TL431 y a la corriente del divisor que podesmos llamar RD=R1+R2, una vez establecido esta RD vemos que valor de Vref necesitamos para obtener Vo

EL tema es que tambien existe un Iref entonces una tan simple formula no muestra todo lo que hay por detras
Para ir despejando, hay que recurrir a la hoja de datos del fabricante, donde dice que la Vref nominal es de 2.495V para esto hay que empezar a tomar decisiones y establecer el procedimiento

Si miramos un poco la tensión en los extresos de R1 es la diferencia entre Vka y Vref y que es atravesada por la corriente del divisor
Entonces podeos establecer que R1=(Vka - Vref)/Id donde Vka es la tensión que vuscamos obtener y que esta en katodo del zener es decir VkA=Vo e Id la corriente que atraviesa el divisor

la corriene de ref según datos es de 2µA, ahora podemos establecer el valor de R2
R2=Vref/(Id-Iref)

Como se puede ver no se trata de dar vuelta la formula, si no entender el proceso y como funciona dicho dispositivo, aprendera leer la hoja de datos e interpretar los datos y parámetros que nos brinda para luego poder utilzar los mismos para los cálculos pertinentes

Recordar que la RZ que es la que no tiene designación debe calcularse como para cualquier otro zener, pero sumando  a la Iz la corriente del divisor


----------



## niguel (Ago 27, 2015)

Por fin alguien que me entiende ...gracias pandacba era lo que necesitaba ,esos datos lo desconocía ahora me guiare para realizar los calculos.
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2015)

También hay que considerar que necesita un mínimo de 1 mA de corriente de cátodo para que pueda regular.

Además que no hay que guiarse solamente de la corriente máxima , sino calcularle la potencia disipada


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2015)

Un aporte, para tener en cuenta algunas otras cuestiones a la hora de hacer los calculos y una yapa, un programita para el calculo de los resistores
Todo esto, bajado de la web de Texas www.TI.com


----------

